# DayWalker - New Member With Capuchines



## DayWalker (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 3 capuchiins that I picked up at a show my husband took me to. He started raising homing pigeons recently. They are beautiful and VERY tame and sweet. They have layed an egg under what I would think were not ideal circumstances, so I'm thinking they will breed easily when their real "home" is finished this week!! (right now they live in cages in my garage - - but don't seem to mind. LOL)


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome DayWalker to the forum!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome DayWalker! We would love to see some pictures of the birds.

Terry


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the one and only pigeontalk


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! looking forward to reading your post!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

DayWalker said:


> I have 3 capuchiins that I picked up at a show my husband took me to. He started raising homing pigeons recently. They are beautiful and VERY tame and sweet. They have layed an egg under what I would think were not ideal circumstances, so I'm thinking they will breed easily when their real "home" is finished this week!! (right now they live in cages in my garage - - but don't seem to mind. LOL)


Welcome DayWalker, have fun on the site.


----------



## DayWalker (Feb 10, 2009)

Fbirdie82 said:


> What color(s) of Old Dutch Capuchine do you have?



 I have two blacks, that we thought were both girls, but they are caged together because they were beating up the other one and one of them laid 2 eggs. My hubby had also seen them "mating" he said. And then I have one that must be a red. I thought he (I think it's a he?? ) was brown, until I started looking at pics, so maybe he's a red. Hmmm. I would love to see some pics of yours - - I think the almonds are beautiful. I've posted one pic of my black lady (cleo - - for cleopatra) laying on her egg, but it's not very good. I will get more.


----------

